# MK2 GTI- 15X7.5..Tire Size?



## PERCH 24V (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello,
Wheels...BBS RM - 1.5 Inch Kodiac Lip
Well i think i have this narrowed down to two sizes...
Stock:195/55/15 - Worried it will be a bit meaty in the looks department...?
or
195/45/15- I know this is a preferred size for people who want a stretch, ive seen them on 8.5 inch wheels and the stretch looked a bit extreme, but on a 7.5 it might be just right(hard size to find, btw..)....thoughts?? pics?
I just want to do it once and do it right, if you have any helpful advise or pics that could help it would be much appreciated...
Thanks,

Rob
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

visited here?
http://www.tyrestretch.com/


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MK2 GTI- 15X7.5..Tire Size? (PERCH 24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PERCH 24V* »_Stock:195/55/15 - Worried it will be a bit meaty in the looks department...?

Stock size would be 195/*50*-15....which sounds like it take care of most of your concerns.


----------



## PERCH 24V (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: MK2 GTI- 15X7.5..Tire Size? (blackflygti)*

Thanks for the help, tire stretch.com was a great help!! But still no pics of a 195/45/15







....
But the 195/50/15 does not look too shabby....but i kinda want the mini stretch the 45's would give me, i just wanna see pics before i pull the trigger...
Thanks Again,
Rob


----------

